# Gophers vs. UND



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Can you believe the Gophers aren't going to play against UND as long as they have the Sioux nickname?Except for men's and women's hockey???

I guess hockey is more important than REALLY following what you believe.Either you stand by your beliefs or you don't. uke:


----------



## RonaldTrump (Apr 11, 2005)

Ken

Yes Ken, the MN Regents are a bunch of Hypocrites. It seems that playing this politically correct game is sending out mixed signals. This issue should be left to the NCAA, WCHA and UND to work out. Whatever happened to the principle of "innocent until proven guilty". Who will be next, the "Illini" from Champagne.

In the meantime, lets enjoy some hockey. Good luck on Jan 26 & 27 at Mariucci. Go Gophers :beer:

Ex NDer, now from the "State of Hockey"

Ronald Trump

Hockey Trivia Question.

How many of the 2006-2007 Gopher Hockey players have been drafted by the NHL?

Hint - during the MN/Michigan game over Thanksgiving weekend, Woogster stated that 25 players had been drafted from the two teams.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

they won't play und, but they'll head to a bowl game this year vs a florida team????? what's their nickname??? :roll:

kinda dumb if ya ask me but whatever....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The Gophs are playing Texas Tech....not a Florida team.


----------

